# crap



## Battou (Oct 7, 2007)

In my effort to compose this in a maner where the ply-wood on the Museum would not show I ended up cutting off some the back.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh well. These things happen ... and to any of us! Don't they?
Has your scanner made the red shine so intensely?


----------



## Battou (Oct 7, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh well. These things happen ... and to any of us! Don't they?
> Has your scanner made the red shine so intensely?



It's intense on the print too, Intense red Paint and intense sunlight...but

I did use Illiustrator to compensate for the scan, But the amount of compensation was actually less than normal and even then it was over the picture as a whole. That car has a brand new coat of paint and it is insane shade of red. Hopefully I will be able to negotiate for my brothers scanner and I won't need to do that any more.


----------

